# Few FoodPlot Pictures



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

here's from left to right, ed's ultimate blend overgrown with ragweed, 1/2 acre BFO, 5 acres standing corn. I got skunked out of this stand 2nd day of season!










here's a 1/4 acre of 2nd year green patch plus, and it's secluded and right up next to bedding areas. I got skunked here opening evening of season!









1/4 acre of chickory only. we planted this for next year's spring green up, but it's looking good and getting use right now!










small patch of tyfon turnips planted in May. they haven't touched em yet, LUV2, do you know if these need a good frost to become attractive?










small patch of may planted Maximum. Ok, so it got overrun with weeds, but the maximum is still 5 to 6 feet tall and offering tremendous tonnage. We couldn't bring ourselves to spray or brushhog and start over. Let me know when they make RR brassica.......










this picture is titled "Saving Grace". In an emergency, spread winter rye!


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

1/2 acre plot of Bio. Clover plus, Tecomate chickory, handful of Bio. Maximum. This was also planted as a spring green up plot for the deer next year. It's coming along so well, it's definately being used right now




























These 3 pics are of our totally pounded bean field. they really got into them this summer. On Sunday, we spread 450 lbs. of winter rye into the existing beans in hopes of making a mega hunting plot this fall. I think it will happen. In the one pic, off in the distance, the bright green is 1.5 acres of biologic maximum and i am double fisted with seed bags filled with urea for the maximum. straight behind this pic is 1/2 acre of clover plus that we also hit with urea.










one of the nice perennial stands of clover we have thanks to poast, and mowing with a fine cut lawnmower










opposite the clover is 1/4 acre of bio. maximum that the deer are already consuming. Can anyone see the Double Bull Matrix in this pic? 

thanks for looking and these pictures were all taken this past weekend. The deer are really tearing up the acorns right now. We haven't had acorns at all since 2002, so I was figuring we'd have a big crop this year, and we do. Once they go through the nuts, there will be high tonnages of food available to them in the plots. Good luck this year to all!
andy


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Andy....GREAT looking plots and what a ton of work. Hope you really enjoy them this year and I'm sure the deer will!  

Great Job!! Can I come over and sit on the bean and rye field? I'd be happy with that BFO and corn field in Dec. too...but I'm not too picky


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

damn, those are some high quality pictures!!! the plots look awesome........ are you getting skunked because you have so many plots that you cant find the one the deer are using the most????


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

haha, thanks guys. I think we want to do the first QDMA food plot day open to anyone in the summer of 2006. Not sure how to go about doing it though.


I got skunked because it never came out of the 70's til after dark in the evenings and also, they are very attracted to the nuts right now. I saw quite a few deer both mornings of opening weekend, but the temp was in the 40's/50's all the way til 9:30 am and I was setup in oak stands close to bedding areas. Sometimes, deer hunting is about alot more than seeing deer to me. I thoroughly enjoyed just being out even though the weather and deer did not cooperate
andy


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

a side note to the corn plot pic....the vertical land way out in the distance is 2 1/2 acres of round up ready soybeans that have pretty much been eaten to the dirt. I did see 2 deer out in them though that night, so maybe it wasn't a total skunking after all

andy


----------



## Foodplot (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice Andy. Will your clover stand up to Michigan winter temp or wil it go dormant until spring?? As a side bar what holds up to your guys winter if anything??


----------



## grandblanc (Sep 19, 2005)

good stuff Andy.


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

Foodplot,

We're in NE Ohio where we take a pounding from cold and lake effect snow each winter. This is why we are leaving the standing corn all year round.....food they can get to when 2 or 4 feet of snow comes. Also, what's left of the beans will stand up to snowfalls of 12-18 inches (im hoping and guessing). But aside from these strategies, we've made several clearcuts of aspen, poplar, cherry, and maple that the deer browse on heavily during the wicked winter months. Our habitat strategies really revolve around how do we keep deer living on our property all year, not just during hunting season.
andy


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, I am a total amateur, but it's nice to see those pics and be humbled that way!  Very nice, you should be proud!


----------



## sandbur3 (Sep 24, 2005)

Is Ed's ultimate blend the Michigan brassica mix or a clover blend?


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

Andy,

Those pics are awesome! You are truly a inspiration to food
plotters.


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

sandbur, it's not the brassica mix, though it does have some of that in it. It's an annual/perennial mix and I need to talk to Ed, cuz we only benefitted from the annual portion of that mix. Now I could be wrong next spring (maybe the perennials are dormant underneath), but the annual brassicas totally outcompeted the clovers, chickory's and alfalfa in the mix.....plus the ragweed was intense. Thanks for the nice compliments, i will pass them on to my brother Ray who is the "chef" and his main kitchen tool is his John Deere!
andy


----------



## BUTTERNUT40 (May 14, 2005)

Andy awesome pics. Love the shots taken from the stand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Andy,

Talk about tons of food! Congratulations on some outstanding food plot results!

I know what you mean about the acorns. We have a bumper crop of acorns also this year and the deer have pretty much left our property now that the acorns are on the ground. Unfortunately we don't have any mature oak trees on our property. Been planting White Oaks, but I will be in the ground long before any acorns are produced from my efforts.

Keep this photos coming and have a great hunting season!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Andy,

Great looking place!!!

Great looking plots!!!

You must have put a lot of time and sweat into producing such good looking fields.

You looking for a hunting partner?  

Where are you located?


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

yes, it was a lot of hard work. we are putting more and more into perennial plots to limit the amount of work. and also, the big plots had not been farmed in 20 yrs. So now that they are, they will be easier and easier to deal with each year. Our land is located in North East Ohio

andy


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Funny thing about NE Ohio, I was just looking for a nice piece of land to hunt there. You know, something with a lot of food plots! :lol:


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

it's funny, you look at the pics and you must assume we have tremendous hunting. that is not always the case. Big, great foodplots do not always equal big, great hunting. For us, our land is set up totally opposite of what i wish it was. The big "feeder plots" are located on the property lines of our land, i wish they were secluded and in the middle of the land. The main access road runs almost right through the middle of the property and actually, there are other roads that run throughout the middle of the property as well. Ideally, I would want access roads on the outer portions of the land instead of on the interior. My dad is fanatical about unnecessary projects on the land, and in turn, has workers and sometimes himself out there almost every day of the offseason. Big deer don't stand for that kind of commotion and intrusion year round. Ideally, you would want as little disturbance on your land as possible, leading into season. And so you see, these plots will definately help the deer herd, they'll definately utilize the food and nutrition, but I believe alot of that will be done at night. I am very very skeptical about what deer hunting season may bring us this year. Just some thoughts....
andy


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Great looking plots Andy. Tyfon turnips are about the last of my brassica plants to get hammered. They need some good heavy frosts and or freezes to turn the starches to sugars.

As far as brassicas go, my dwarf essex rape is 50% gone, purple top turnips are getting some usage, Ed's mix is getting browsed upon with some plant types being keyed upon. My Maximum plot shows some sign but my tyfon turnips are holding strong. I hope to still have green stuff left my our rifle season.


----------

